# Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Cigar Review - Good Ol' Standby



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is always dependable and always in my humidor. Each time I smoke this cigar, I get consistent results. It burns evenly and provides a ni...

Read the full review here: Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight Cigar Review - Good Ol' Standby


----------

